# Game Thread: 3.2.05 Wizards vs. Rockets



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

<center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td width=20><center>vs</center></td><td>







</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td><center>31 - 24</center></td><td width=20></td><td><center>32 - 24</center></td></tr></table>

7:00 PM on CSN

Houston leads season series 1 - 0


<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td><center>- Key Match: C -<br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font><br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td width=34><p align="right">9.1</p></td><td width=50><center>*PPG*</center></td><td width=34>18.7</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">6.7</p></td><td width=50><center>*RPG*</center></td><td width=34>8.4</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">0.9</p></td><td width=50><center>*APG*</center></td><td width=34>0.8</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">0.8</p></td><td width=50><center>*SPG*</center></td><td width=34>0.5</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">1.7</p></td><td width=50><center>*BPG*</center></td><td width=34>1.9</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">36.7</p></td><td width=50><center>*MPG*</center></td><td width=34>31.6</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr></table></td><td>







</td></tr></table></center>


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Yao rips us apart. we shouldn't get a win here. 

let's up March is a lot better than February.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I don't know how bad JJ's injury is supposed to be, but I think the most interesting thing will be if he is able to play, will he return to the starting lineup? Now obviously nobody wants that to happen, but we have to face the fact that it could very well could be how things go.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

1st off I'm not anti JJ. But Kwame played better in his 3rd game back then JJ has played in the last month. JJ needs to go back to the bench. his production has dipped dramamtically. 

I think we beat the Rockets. Haywood has played well against Yao the last few times we've played the Rockets. 

Kwame is a big key here. The Rockets are weak at the 4 spot. Kwame plays well against Juwam offensively while oddly sometimes struggling against Juwan on defense for some reason but Kwame's offense could be key.

Larry Hughes I pray is back this game just because of the Tmac factor and we need some perimeter depth. If Hayes and JJ are hobbled, and Hughes doesn't play we'll be forced to go zone most of the game because we'll be small on the perimeter and thin.

I guess theorhetically with Sura and Wesley being smaller and Tmac playing 3 we could play Jamison on him but who are we kidding. He's terrible defensively. 

I'm hoping we are just in a bad patch brought on by injuries and news guys like Kwame getting accusotmed to the line-up and its not us fading. That we'll correct it and start rolling again. 

Anyway the Rockets lost to the Jazz on Sundan I think they're in a bad patch coming off a long winning streak and we can beat them if we're coached right with haywood getting heavy minutes and Kwamd getting more incorporated in the offense. 

I think we win this one.


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

I won a free ticket to this game by coming in 1st, 2nd, or 3rd place in my class in a science fair. Well, it's a science fair that everybody in my grade had to enter. And there must have been like 100 free tickets given out too. But I'm going to the game tomorrow night. I'm expecting something along the lines of this:

Final score: 126-125, Wizards win
T-Mac has 67, Yao has 33
GA has 48, Hughes returns to get 38, Jamison has 26
Gilbert wins it on a game-winning dunk as time expires in Yao's mouth. Similar to another game I went to 2 years ago against the Lakers, in which Stack won it with a game-winning dunk as time expired, 100-99.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

The Wizards have to play mistake free basketball to win.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Insider indicates Hughes will play ...



> Larry Hughes, who will return to action tonight for the first time since breaking his thumb on Jan. 15, explained why he was activated last week -- before his hand had fully healed. "I was activated because I wanted to have the opportunity to play as soon as I got ready. I talked to management. They knew what I was doing. They understood," Hughes said. "Me sitting out was getting time under my belt, getting some practices in, getting reassured from the doctors that I was ready to go. I want to be out there with my teammates to make a difference. I'm ready." . . .


Also, a bit on Jamison's slump:



> Forward Antawn Jamison spent some extra time after practice yesterday working on his jumper and felt confident that he can break out of his recent slump. "It might be snowing outside, but I'm hot. The 'j' is back," Jamison said.
> 
> Since scoring a season-high 35 points on 14-of-24 shooting in a win over San Antonio on Feb. 9, Jamison has shot just 37.2 percent (48 of 129) in the past seven games. Explaining his season-worst 3-for-15 performance against the Kings, Jamison said, "I've been in this league seven years. As a basketball player and a competitor, you realize nights like that are going to happen." Forward-center Kwame Brown, listening to Jamison, laughed and sang, "Nights like this . . . raindrops will fall."


Let's just say I'll believe it when I see it Antawn.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

MJG said:


> Insider indicates Hughes will play ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh great, I guess we can look forward to Antawn testing out his 'jumper' all night. It's going to be a brickhouse at MCI tonight.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I hope we don't get the gang's all together awkwardness that happens when everyone's back together with everyone being too unselfish. 

Pg Arenas
sg Hughes
sf Jamison
pf Brown
C Haywood. 

Man I've been waiting to see this line-up all season long. Thank goodness. 

I think with Hughes back Jamison breaks outta his slump. He needs to realize the sorta shots he was taking contributed to his slump as much as his touch being off. Take the damn ball inside. 

I don't think we need to be perfect to win tonight because I think we're better than the Rockets with this line-up. 

Depth is the problem.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> Pg Arenas
> sg Hughes
> sf Jamison
> pf Brown
> ...


Are you sure Michael Ruffin won't start?


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

f22egl said:


> Are you sure Michael Ruffin won't start?


I don't thing EJ is that Insane.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Hughes is officially back, and Kwame is still starting! All is good


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

It hasn't come back to bite us yet in the first, but I don't understand why we can't have either Kwame or Haywood in when Yao is in for Houston. Why take them both out at the same time and force one of the all-6'9 frontcourt to have to match up with him?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Ej's sub patterns are mystifying to me why is Hughes on the bench so long with Blake not covering the pick and roll well. 

I think Arenas has a point about the foul calls he's getting hit inside and can't seem to get a call when there's obvious contact.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Our defense has improved almost dramatically now that Hughes and kwame are back.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Not much to comlain about with the solid lead going into the half, but there's always room for a little sub pattern bashing. I realize our guard options are a bit limited with Dixon and Hayes out, but there has to be a way to get Blake back on the bench when he's bricking a shot every other possession.

Big three lived up to their title in the first half, no doubt. Let's hope they can keep it up.

Another note, our defense was a big thumbs up from me. We still aren't great when it comes to one on one-ing people, but we played very pesky without taking a ton of risks that lead to advantages for Houston. Let's hope we see a lot more of this in the future.

Feels great to finally see that full lineup on the floor.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

do the Wizards look re-energized or what? 

everything seems more smooth with Larry and Kwame back.

:banana:


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Arenas pulled out the windmill, I had no idea he could do that, that will be on Sportscenter for sure.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

MJG said:


> It hasn't come back to bite us yet in the first, but I don't understand why we can't have either Kwame or Haywood in when Yao is in for Houston. Why take them both out at the same time and force one of the all-6'9 frontcourt to have to match up with him?


On occassion Yao struggles with the Brian Grant type body guarding him, these smaller, bulkier push into Yao's lower back and force him to take fadeaway jumpers. Not that I mind that, since he has been shooting over 60% lately, but it's worked tonight with Yao struggling for positioning.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Kwame has 0 points but 6 rebounds, it may take time for him to find himself in the offense I guess.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Two Kwame postups leading to a pair of free throws (1-2) and an easy layup in the first two minutes of the second half. My thumbs are still up. He doesn't have to be the focus the whole game, just make sure to keep him involved in the offense.

As happy as I am with that, I'm just as annoyed as his picking up fouls against guards on the perimeter. I swear all four of his fouls are when he's doubling and pressuring one of their guards beyond the three point line. I appreciate the effort, but realize that you have little chance of doing anything productive in that situation and back off a little.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

:laugh: Kwame on T-Mac, sometimes the defensive matchups puzzle me


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Perimeter defense collapsed in the 3rd quarter. Offensively we started forcing some things from the guards. Why the heck is Blake shooting so much. I thought he was a pass 1st pg.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Just goes to show, no matter how solid you are for how long, it only takes a few minutes of heat from the other team and suckage for your team for the gap to be closed.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We are getting stretched out. we are getting caught helping off and getting blitzed with the long rebounds. 

Gotta get some rebounds and gotta defend the damn 3 pt shots.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I got a feeling the Michael Ruffin mystery is coming.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

What the hell is Jamison doing, why is Gilbert making stupid passes, why are we forcing everything offensively. 

We are feeling the pressure folks. 

Why is Ruffin in the game.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Arenas is definitely forcing passes, why is he doing that? Not something you normally see from him.

I am not one to wish injury on any person, but I think I'd manage to hold back the tears if somehow Ruffin tore something.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

now down to 1, need to keep the intensity on defense up and start grabbing rebounds


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Haywood for 2222222222222222 yep


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

nice job of grabbing the lead, if this was last year the wizards would of just given up,


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Haywood, proving that sitting him out 90% of our 4th quarters is the smart choice :rocket:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow Tmac for 3. Damn need to hit some free throws.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

At least we got it to Arenas. As good as Hughes has been today, I still wouldn't be totally comfortable with him being the one at the line.

Hits them both.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

McGrady had a good look, although Hughes did a pretty decent job of getting his hand in his face.

Said it already in this thread, but man am I happy having Hughes back. He's the man.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

RESIGN LARRY HUGHES

I love this guy


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Victory! :wiz:


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

yeah baby


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We win and needed it badly. 

Good games all around except for Jamison. . 
Hughes and Arenas were terrific except for about a 8 minute stretch there

Kwame was off with his shot and alittle hesistant. But he got 12 big rebounds.

Haywood was money in the last 2 minutes a big basket abd big free throws.

Great win . 

Would have been devestating if we had loss.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Why didn't Washington take the foul at the end?


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

MUCH needed win.

Hughes hasn't missed a beat, fit right back in.

Jamison playing like a roleplayer , I love it. I hope he knows his role and stays that way.

Kwame 12 rebounds, his offense isn't there but he's boarding like a beast.

Gil is Gil, nearly automatic 30 every night.

Just a great team win.

Oh and Steve Blake looks like he's out there trying to prove he can shoot. I don't really like the guy offensively or defensively anymore, I'd rather have resign Dixon.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Shanghai Kid said:


> Oh and Steve Blake looks like he's out there trying to prove he can shoot. I don't really like the guy offensively or defensively anymore, I'd rather have resign Dixon.


Yea, I'm pretty much ready to end the whole Blake experience. Dixon is back next week I believe, and from that point forward, there's no reason not to use him as the backup and send Blake to whatever void Peeler is currently floating in. I had high hopes for him last year, but outside of one or two instances, he's been a dud this season. Not to say Dixon doesn't have his lows as well, just that his highs are much higher and come far more frequently.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

MJG said:


> Yea, I'm pretty much ready to end the whole Blake experience. Dixon is back next week I believe, and from that point forward, there's no reason not to use him as the backup and send Blake to whatever void Peeler is currently floating in. I had high hopes for him last year, but outside of one or two instances, he's been a dud this season.


I just have no idea what Blake is trying to prove, jacking shots whenever he gets the chance.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Why didn't Washington take the foul at the end?


because they trusted their defense.

Hughes on T-Mac.. they got a shot at defending that easily.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Why didn't Washington take the foul at the end?


Good question. I actually see this situation come up all the time in the NBA, and it puzzles me every time.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

aftermath said:


> because they trusted their defense.
> 
> Hughes on T-Mac.. they got a shot at defending that easily.


Well, especially with a guy like McGrady, it leaves a pretty big window of opportunity open. Why take a 45% chance when you can pretty much secure the game by fouling McGrady? Think of it, if they foul with 3-4 seconds left on the clock, and McGrady hits both FT's, they get the ball leading by 1. Houston has no timeouts left, so it's pretty much a wild shot with a prayer after the Wizards get their 2 FT's.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Well, especially with a guy like McGrady, it leaves a pretty big window of opportunity open. Why take a 45% chance when you can pretty much secure the game by fouling McGrady? Think of it, if they foul with 3-4 seconds left on the clock, and McGrady hits both FT's, they get the ball leading by 1. Houston has no timeouts left, so it's pretty much a wild shot with a prayer after the Wizards get their 2 FT's.


Good point but who's to say McGrady makes the first, misses the second on purpose and Houston gets the rebound and get a possible put back with a foul, I've seen crazier things, Houston had a lot of second chance points in the second half and the Wiz seems to have a hard time securing defensive rebounds at the end of games, they just simply took their chances on McGrady missing and was just fortunate.


----------

